

Four Text Editors No Developer Can Live Without - Nickersf
https://nickersf.wordpress.com/2015/02/04/four-text-editors-no-developer-can-live-without/

======
sbensu
Spoiler: Emacs is not on the list and he says the following about Vi

 _For users not comfortable with command lines, and deep levels of
customization this tool will feel esoteric and convoluted._

Cracked me up.

------
Kjeldahl
That article reads like an average teenager preaching the true meaning of
life.

